# Source Of Mine: Artest Headed To Ny



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

As you guys know I am not a knicks fan with a bad reputation or known for bull****ting anybody. I am hearing from guys that have connections to the Knicks CANNOT REVEAL SOURCES that Ron Artest is headed to NY in the next few weeks/month in exchange for Ariza/Lee/Rose COULD BE Q and a possible future first round draft selection. This is nothing confirmed but this is the rumor I am getting from what I believe to be somewhat reliable sources. If it's wrong hey it's wrong but Im not gloating either way.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

knicksfan said:


> As you guys know I am not a knicks fan with a bad reputation or known for bull****ting anybody. I am hearing from guys that have connections to the Knicks CANNOT REVEAL SOURCES that Ron Artest is headed to NY in the next few weeks/month in exchange for Ariza/Lee/Rose COULD BE Q and a possible future first round draft selection. This is nothing confirmed but this is the rumor I am getting from what I believe to be somewhat reliable sources. If it's wrong hey it's wrong but Im not gloating either way.


this is wrong, once again, he will be traded to A WESTERN CONFERENCE TEAM!


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

the salaries dont work at all, no way this is true, nice source you have there....


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

KVIP112 said:


> the salaries dont work at all, no way this is true, nice source you have there....


Well not sure how trusting the source is . As far as salaries goes either scenario works on Real GM.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2005)

knicksfan said:


> As you guys know I am not a knicks fan with a bad reputation or known for bull****ting anybody. I am hearing from guys that have connections to the Knicks CANNOT REVEAL SOURCES that Ron Artest is headed to NY in the next few weeks/month in exchange for Ariza/Lee/Rose COULD BE Q and a possible future first round draft selection. This is nothing confirmed but this is the rumor I am getting from what I believe to be somewhat reliable sources. If it's wrong hey it's wrong but Im not gloating either way.


lol ^


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Well I am a veteran poster who hasn't been known for making bull**** posts in this forum ASK ANYBODY. The source as I said is semi-reliable I am 80 percent sure that this has merit because the individual who's told me of the deal is someone I do trust who knows individuals who have special access to information regarding knick transactions
.


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

> Well not sure how trusting the source is . As far as salaries goes either scenario works on Real GM.


did you have both malik rose and q or just malik rose or q


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

I said Malik OR Q


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

hopefully malik


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

MOST DEFINETLY hopefully Malik Rose but if we land artest I really wouldn't object to it being Q.


----------



## Chinatownballer (Oct 13, 2005)

Does this source say that this is gonna happen or that its what the Knicks are offering?


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

this is perposterous considering walsh decided that he would comply with Artest's demands today.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

From what I read this morning Walsh hasn't even received a phone call from Zeke as of yet. I really doubt the Pacers will consider sending him over here or any other Eastern Conf team, to do damage to their Eastern Conf championship hopes. If we land Artest it's going to be when he becomes a free agent which is two years from now, if we still want him (possible sign and trade).


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

q's salary rougly matches artest's but they need rto do better talent wise. there is still a strong possibility by sending q, and maybe malik or maybe even AD, to them for Artest..,...


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

> As of 5:30 p.m. yesterday, Walsh said he had heard nothing yet from Knicks president Isiah Thomas, but he certainly expects to hear soon from the man who coached Artest for two seasons with the Pacers. "We just started the process, but I'm waiting to hear what they have to say," Walsh said of the Knicks.
> 
> *Walsh declined to discuss specifics, but when asked if he likely would demand some or all of the Knicks' three first-round rookies as part of any deal, Walsh said, "I'm not in the market for veterans. It has to make sense either for our future or financial sense or both*."
> 
> Reading between the lines, that means the only way the Pacers would take one of the Knicks' veteran contracts would be if Austin Croshere, who has two years worth $18.5 million left on his contract, were part of the deal. It's virtually certain that Walsh would want rookie forward Channing Frye, the eighth overall pick of the 2005 draft, as part of a deal. He also might expect to pick from among Knicks rookies David Lee and Nate Robinson and second-year player Trevor Ariza.


http://www.newsday.com/sports/basket...orts-headlines


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

90% he will be traded to a western conference team


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*He's blowin' smoke....*

and everybody knows it. On one hand, you have a great talent in Artest. The problem is that he is a bit unstable and could go into orbital at anytime. On the other hand you have a possible rookie of the year and future allstar in his own right, Channing Frye..... a guy that barring injury will be a model citizen and very productive player for the next 10+ years. To have to absorb Croshere's contract and give up more youth and/or picks is crazy., but you can't blame the guy for posturing. Frye goes nowhere and I'd hate to see any of the rooks go. I'd offer Ariza, Penny's expiring, maybe AD, and Butler for Artest and Croshere...and maybe have to lose a pick but given Artest's volatile personality, there is a very real risk to this trade. I think they'd be hard pressed to do better given Ron's desire to play in NY....he could make any other team regret trading for him.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

New York Post said:


> "*Knick President Isiah Thomas won't dive head-first into the Ron Artest sweepstakes and make the Pacers an offer just yet*. Thomas is telling confidants he's taking a "wait-and-see" approach to see what other offers are made before calling Pacer prez Donnie Walsh. Perhaps Thomas does not want to be used by the Pacers in driving up Artest's price."




what does your source think about that


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

ChosenFEW said:


> what does your source think about that


The more time that goes by, the lower his value dips...

Why?

Because that means no one is offering enough to make the Pacers pull the trigger and they don't want this to be a looming issue for weeks up to a month.

Good job Isiah.


----------



## CFrye7 (Dec 9, 2005)

I doubt Artest will not be coming to an eastern conference team, and I don't want to give up Ariza or even Lee for him.


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

CFrye7 said:


> I doubt Artest will not be coming to an eastern conference team, and I don't want to give up Ariza or even Lee for him.


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you wouldnt give up LEE or ARIZA for RON ARTEST????? are you crazy???????


----------



## CFrye7 (Dec 9, 2005)

Your right, I would definetly trade them for Artest. I forgot our need for a SF and how good Artest really was. This game is getting mre really depressed  so excuse me if I am really stupid.


----------

